# Falcon Pipes?



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been looking at the Falcon pipes at 4noggins and am thinking about giving one a try. Anyone own one or have any info on how these smoke?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ive been thinkin about that or a viking. I just found a Quiet Comrade which is similar. Its supposed to really cool the smoke. That would be good for work cause i tend to smoke a little fast.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Nobody has one? Am I going to have to be the lab rat here?


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Am I going to have to be the lab rat here?


poke, poke, poke
go, go
do it, do it


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

David M said:


> poke, poke, poke
> go, go
> do it, do it


I have to tell you David, this is not helpful to a man battling a severe case of PAD. :nono:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i cant believe nobody here has one........they are definetly popular on exnayontheebay.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Falcons, Kirstens and pipes of similar design have their enthusiasts similar to the way cobs have their enthusiasts. You certainly won't be the only pipe smoker in the world who has one. Mostly I think its a matter of getting past the appearance


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Mostly I think its a matter of getting past the appearance


Appearance means nothing to me, (if it did I'd iron my shirts), I just want to know how they smoke.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> Appearance means nothing to me, (if it did I'd iron my shirts), I just want to know how they smoke.


Well then let me put it another way: Guys who have gotten past the Flash Gordon appearance of these pipes (as I assumed from your post that you obviously had) and have given them a try really seem to like them, particularly how they smoke


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Well then let me put it another way: Guys who have gotten past the Flash Gordon appearance of these pipes (as I assumed from your post that you obviously had) and have given them a try really seem to like them, particularly how they smoke


 Now that's what I was looking for. Thanks MH.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Have a Viking that _got off e bay_ .
The only thing I don't like is if its packed to tight
you have to unscrew the bowl and poke up threw the middle to clear it .

Smokes cool enough .

I think they are Cool looking ! 

Bill


----------



## Blackbeard (May 18, 2008)

I have a falcon I picked up in the 60's - Good smoker. You just change the bowls, clean the stem and keep on smoking. Good for travel - Just the stem and a couple of bowels.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Some may remember this but when I first joined Puff and was a brand spanking new Pipe smoker who had nothing in his head but strange noodley thoughts about what this hobby is and what these guys were really doing. I asked the board where I could buy a "modern looking pipe" because I was looking for a pipe that matched some silly notion I had in my head that it had to look like some piece of Modern Art.

This was one of the pipes people recommended.

Even in my B&M, people spoke in acceptable terms about the Falcon and Kirsten pipes, saying that although it is a particular type of person who likes them, the pipes themselves are not bad and like any 'different' pipe, it had its positive qualities. 

If your the experimenting type, go for it. Like a Cob, it is just an alternative device used for the purpose of burning tobacco leaves.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

The owner of the pub I usually go to has a couple of Falcon pipes and talks high of them. 
This guy smokes in the most acward fashion, though. He lights his pipe (I've only seen him smoking a Falcon and mainly a Peterson tankard) and takes a few puffs before putting it down to attend someone. He comes back, re-fills the pipe to the top with fresh tobacco, lights again and take a few more puffs... and so on and so on. I have never seen him take tobacco out of the pipe or using cleaners, and he smokes Borkum Riff Vanilla, which tastes like pure chemicals to me (I had a bowl of it, once, and my pipe was badly ghosted for long.)
I guess, however, he smokes a pipe to the bottom, when not working.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've never tried one but I confess i've been toying with the thought recently. They have this "try me" appeal to them. They were very popular in the 40's thru 60's. I remember a guy who smoked one at the local Texaco station when I was a kid in the early 70's. That metal pipe caught my eye.


----------



## ermtony (Oct 24, 2009)

I have several Falcons and Alcos (Falcon's little brother) and quite a few spare bowls for both types, though they aren't interchangeable. I think I got my first one, an Alco, in 1972. They've always been good smokers and are certainly practical and easy to keep clean. In all that time I've only ever had one bowl expire on me (cracked, due to my mishandling). 

As a relatively cheap way in to pipe smoking I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Been interested about them to. I think for a newb they would be great because if you destroy the briar, just replace the bowl instead of the whole pipe.

I'm looking at the alco now on ebay...hmmmmmm


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought a Falcon recently and it has become my main chimney for English blends.
Durable, cool and dry smoking, cool looking, interesting, easy to clean
I just dont use the dry rings as then i struggle to keep the pipe lit, and also it gives some paperly taste to the smoke...


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Those of you that own or have tried the Falcon, have you used the meer lined bowls? That's the thing that really intrigued me, the thought of having one durable pipe that I could smoke all day, bowl after bowl. Seems like it might be the ideal camping and fishing pipe.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I just bought a really clean (almost unsmoked) Viking on e bay for $11. Should have it next week and ill report back on how it smokes. Its one of the bent models.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Those of you that own or have tried the Falcon, have you used the meer lined bowls? That's the thing that really intrigued me, the thought of having one durable pipe that I could smoke all day, bowl after bowl. Seems like it might be the ideal camping and fishing pipe.


I surely need to try them meer lined bowls, thanks for reminding!


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

I own 3 Falcon bodies and a quite few number of bowls.

The main advantage is that you can simply change the bowl and keep on smoking. And you have almost any shape to choose from. There are a few types of body you may choose, straights, bent, churchwarden...

It's great for travelling. Just take a body and a few bowls with you.

Another advantage is cleaning, the body is extremely easy to clean, just put a cleaner in there and voilá, it's clean.

However, I find that a downside is if you smoke them without the rings (looks like kind of a cleaner) moisture will accumulate down at the bottom and if you distract yourself, you'll end with a few stains on you.

On the smoking side, they smoke really cool and they are nothing behind to other pipes. There must be a reason they are around since the 60's and with success.

I do recommend them. I'm not a die-hard, telling they are the best in the world, but they are really good.


----------

